# Ingoglia 280mm Gyuto-Hiki Passaround



## Zwiefel

Based on some interest expressed in Pitonboy's recent thread, I'd like to offer up my Mario 280mm Gyuto-Hiki for a passaround. All of the usual rules apply:

Be a regular poster here
take care of proper packaging + shipping to the next person
insure the shipping for the value of the knife ($400)
sharpen only if needed, and are comfortable with it on this knife 
pass on to the next person after 1 week
(please preserve the profile as it's my favorite :nunchucks
Keep everyone up-to-date in this thread, please

As this is my first time to do this and I'm nervous about sending one of my prized toys around the country :sad0:, I'm going to have a couple of additional rules:

conus only (sorry my Canadian/Island friends)
limiting to 10 people, who will be chosen by an undisclosed process 

Review/photos appreciated, but not required. 

PM with interest + shipping deets.


----------



## EdipisReks

i'd love to try it!


----------



## Zwiefel

Oops, should have mentioned:

I'll keep this open until Friday (2013-03-29). Then I'll finalize + publish the list.


----------



## cclin

I would love to be included, pm sent.


----------



## orange

wowser!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Jmadams13

I'd love to try, if I may be considered


----------



## Lefty

I'm likely in. I'd love to try one before I buy one. Hopefully another Canadian or two pop up


----------



## Don Nguyen

I would really like to try this one Zweifel!

I don't have PM access, but if I can be a part of it my email is d.the.nguyen at gmail.com


----------



## jgraeff

id love to try it but i already have one haha but seriously more people should get in on this its a great knife!


----------



## knyfeknerd

I must PM U sir!


----------



## pleue

pmed yesterday!


----------



## Chuckles

Oooh - would love to try it.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Lefty, you and I are out. It's conus only. That's too bad but I totally appreciate the situation. Very generous for a passaround.


----------



## Lefty

Notaskinnychef said:


> Lefty, you and I are out. It's conus only. That's too bad but I totally appreciate the situation. Very generous for a passaround.



Didn't even notice. Crappy, but what can you do....


----------



## Zwiefel

Still have a few slots open if anyone is interested....


----------



## JMac

hope i make the cut


----------



## Jmadams13

I'm excited to say the least. When we gonna get this puppy rolllin' lol


----------



## sachem allison

I would love to try it if you don't mind.


----------



## Zwiefel

Gentlepersons,

I have the final list ready. Apologies to those not on the list, I've basically stuck with the folks that I know the best from the forums. I love the "Flat Stanley" concept proposed by K-Fed...not a requirement to participate, but it would be appreciated, along with any observations from your experience. You are welcome to sharpen it if needed, please preserve the profile though.

For those not familiar with Flat Stanley: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_Stanley#The_Flat_Stanley_Project

Passaround list/Order:

KnyfeKnerd
Chinacats
JMAdams13
sachem allison: No Address
EdipisReks
Crothcipt
CCLin
DaveB: No Address

I'm a bit under the weather now, but I'll try to get this started ASAP once I receive addresses for Son + Dave.


----------



## Zwiefel

Slightly revised list after I got the last addresses:

DaveB
KnyfeKnerd
Chinacats
JMAdams13
sachem allison
EdipisReks
Crothcipt
CCLin

This is going in the post to DaveB tomorrow!


----------



## brainsausage

Can I hop on? Somehow missed this post...


----------



## tk59

Me, too. I live a little way from cclin, if that makes a difference. Cool passaround, regardless. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Nguyen

Darn, maybe next time for me.


----------



## Bill13

If 10 are not signed up and it is not to late this looks great and I would love to get in!!


----------



## Zwiefel

OK, a couple of last minute changes to get TK59 and Brainsausage in:

DaveB
KnyfeKnerd
Chinacats
JMAdams13
sachem allison
Brainsausage
EdipisReks
Crothcipt
CCLin
TK59

That will round out the 10.


----------



## Jmadams13

Where is it now? Reviews...


----------



## Zwiefel

lus1:

 DaveB still has it, I think....prob wont hear from him until he ships it.


----------



## daveb

Z, The Mario wanted to stay for the weekend BBQ. It ships 2morrow.











I got to compare it to a new Shig and Ben's passaround Kato gyutos for prep type work. Initially it was a little awkward but I quickly got used to the shorter height and it worked well for me. In chopping and dicing tasks where I thought the Shig and Kato were very good the Mario was good - very good. It did not have the heft of the traditional gyuto and did not "fall through" food as readily. It shined when slicing scallions very thin. It was easy to control the tip for precise work.

View attachment 14786


For slicing tasks I compared it to my 270 Shig sujiki and it compared quite well. Slices were clean and precise and the knife was easy to control. Slight nod to the Shig here.







As a home cook I don't have the space or knife constraints that professionals working in a commercial kitchen have. If I did, this is a knife that could easily be the "one" knife to do everything. 

YMMV.

Regards - and thanks for the generous passaround, 

Dave


----------



## wenus2

Is that a smoked belly roll? Great looking pics. Nice write-up.

Yes, the Ignolio gyutohiki is the one knife to rule them all.
Instead of a little-of-this little-of-that, it's a lot-of-this lot-of-that...
Didn't quite best a Kato at chopping or a Shig at slicing, what a slouch!


----------



## Zwiefel

Thanks for the pics + write-up Dave! Glad you two wanted a little more "alone time" before shipping it off


----------



## knyfeknerd

HOLY CRAP!
I just got home from work and saw a nice parcel waiting for me. Yeah, I waited to open it. I had a beer first, poked around on KKF a little......
.....then I opened it and WOWZAH!
I've admired Mr. Ingoglia's work for quite a while but have never had the pleasure of handling one. I am truly impressed by everything about this knife and haven't cut anything with it yet. The pics do not do it justice, it is phenomenal. The profile, grind, handle, F&F, etc, etc, etc!!!!!
Okay, I'm officially going to get on Mario's list ASAP!
Beautiful, I can't wait to use this baby.
Mario, you da man!
Z, thanks for the passaround. If this was my knife I wouldn't let anyone else touch it!
Very generous of you to do this. Look for my review soon.


----------



## RRLOVER

knyfeknerd said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> I just got home from work and saw a nice parcel waiting for me. Yeah, I waited to open it. I had a beer first, poked around on KKF a little......
> .....then I opened it and WOWZAH!
> I've admired Mr. Ingoglia's work for quite a while but have never had the pleasure of handling one. I am truly impressed by everything about this knife and haven't cut anything with it yet. The pics do not do it justice, it is phenomenal. The profile, grind, handle, F&F, etc, etc, etc!!!!!
> Okay, I'm officially going to get on Mario's list ASAP!
> Beautiful, I can't wait to use this baby.
> Mario, you da man!
> Z, thanks for the passaround. If this was my knife I wouldn't let anyone else touch it!
> Very generous of you to do this. Look for my review soon.





I know you like them big,so I hope you find it usefull.


----------



## eaglerock

Would love to try this knife 1 day


----------



## knyfeknerd

I've got to ship this knife out tomorrow. Man, I can't tell you how much I enjoyed this knife. I just wish I had some more time with it. 
As I said earlier, the F&F is impeccable. She's quite an excellent cutter as well. Mario's work is truly as close to perfect as I've handled and actually used.
I think this is an interesting hybrid. I've never used a gyuto-hiki before and sometimes find that any hybrid-type knife kind of shows stronger characteristics towards one type of work versus the other. I would say this is a more proficient slicer/suji than it is a chef/gyuto. This thing handled tuna crudo like a champ, but just felt a tiny bit awkward when doing veg prep. If I had some more quality time with it, I'm sure I could adapt..............
.........but that's how passarounds go!
I feel very fortunate to have had an opportunity to use this beautiful blade. I've been posting comments on Mario's work threads and pics for over a year now, but I can't put into words how this thing exceeded my expectations. 
My dabblings in Wabi-Sabi knifery make me appreciate this more than the average cook/chef/Knut/knerd......
......I just need to think about what knife I want Mr. Ingoglia to make for me. I'm leaning toward a gyuto, I know it's boring, but as the most versatile knife, why not?
Huge thanks again to everyone involved in this passaround.


----------



## chinacats

Knife has landed safely...it truly is a sick piece of work, can't wait to use it.


----------



## chinacats

Knife went out today and will be missed. This profile was new to me as well but was fairly easy to adapt to due to the edge profile. This knife is everything that people say it is and more. Not just beautiful fit and finish, but also a completely great cutter. The blade is thin and simply slides through food with no effort, food release is awesome. The blade is long (~280) but performs like a much shorter knife...I really just used it in place of gyuto with no issues. The tip was as thin as my Marko 225 which is super thin.

For my tastes, gyuto instead of hybrid and preference to carbon. Would also prefer a larger wa handle, but my hands are rather large.

I most definitely want a Mario gyuto!

Many thanks to Z for a great passaround opportunity!

Cheers!

JMAdams is next...


----------



## Zwiefel

Did this find its way jmadams?


----------



## Jmadams13

Yeah, jut haven't picked it up from the post office yet, was out of town. I'll get it tomorrow morning


----------



## Zwiefel

cool. Have fun!


----------



## Jmadams13

Picked it up this morning. Haven't used it yet, but so far very impressed. Might have missed the post, but what steel is this? I have a lot of prep tonight, from breaking down a few shoulders to a crap load of onions for soup. Interested to see how it works. Actually nicked my thumb pretty good looking at it, lol. 

Btw, never open a knife package at the coffee shop. Before I knew it, there were 7 people swarming around me asking questions, lol. 

F&f is spot in, and the profile is very interesting. More impressions tonight after shift


----------



## Zwiefel

Jmadams13 said:


> Might have missed the post, but what steel is this?...Btw, never open a knife package at the coffee shop. Before I knew it, there were 7 people swarming around me asking questions, lol.



CPM154. 

That's interesting, I did something similar at an indian buffet and no one said anything at all! Nice to know people aren't as reactionary as the media would have us think sometimes.

Enjoy it!


----------



## tk59

Zwiefel said:


> CPM154.
> 
> That's interesting, I did something similar at an indian buffet and no one said anything at all! Nice to know people aren't as reactionary as the media would have us think sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy it!


I once opened a passaround knife in a coffee shop. I borrowed a pocket knife to do it. I got a couple of comments is all.


----------



## sachem allison

Don't do it on the subway, people pull their kids away and run to other cars and if your lucky the undercover cop will be cool.


----------



## brainsausage

Updates?


----------



## Crothcipt

Wow did this one get lost too??


----------



## RRLOVER

I was looking forward to hearing the varying opinions..... maybe next time!


----------



## Crothcipt

I was looking to give them too.


----------



## Zwiefel

Hey guys...this seems to be stalled. Joe is having some difficulty with the post office I think. 

I was waiting for an update after his return from DE.

You there Joe?


----------

